# EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)??



## UnknownVT (Mar 16, 2003)

*EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

EDC - EveryDay Carry -

So what's in your pockets?
other than the expected wallet and keys - what lights, knives and gadgets are there for your everyday carry?

I have 3 different EDC combinations - for 

(1) normal out of my house EDC
(2) at home
(3) air travel

(1) *normal - out of my house*:





left to right
Victorinox Scientist model - with customized handles - carried in a SackUp (underneath the knife)
CMG Ultra-G - single AA cell white LED flashlght - with home made wrist loop,
Canon S100 Digital ELPH - digicam - yes, I do carry it everyday and everywhere on a neoprene belt pouch (digicam is pictured on it) - I take a lot of photos (checkout the photos via the url in my sig - several of my photos are on band's web sites)
Photon Yellow - LED light on my keyring - been there for over 5 years and battery's still fine - at one time my only light, that's a belt clip for carrying the keys.

(2) *at Home*
Remember at home I would have pretty easy access to all my tools knives and lights - so I only carry on my person:




left to right
Kershaw/Ken Onion LEEK - Speed-Safe assisted opening frame-lock - fast, easy access, sleek/slim and "right-sized" for me.
CMG Ultra - regular Non-G model - bought originally to give as gift - but kept because recipients preferred smaller handier Inova Microlights with white transulcent bodies.
These two items are placed on my bedside table when I go to bed.

(3) *Air Travel* -
with the change in air travel security - I re-thought my EDC for when I have to travel by Air.




left to right
Victorinox Yeoman - as is, carried in a SackUp - placed in checked luggage for actual air travel, carried in pocket after arriving at destination - I do this because I do not want any possibility of losing my normal EDC customized SAK - also an unmodified SAK is easily recognizable and not usually regarded as a weapon.
Canon S100 Digital ELPH - as above
Photon Yellow - on keyring - as above - but often when abroad I do not carry my keys so I am light-less so to speak and often am caught wishing I had my light on me - I may well remove the Photon Yellow from the keyring to carry - or carry the CMG Ultra.

So what's in your pocket(s) for EDCs? 
Photos and a short description/explanation where appropiate would be nice......


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

See the following threads:

Pics of your EDC 

and

What equipment do people here carry on a regular basis? (Please everybody respond)


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*Beretta1526 said:*
See the following threads:

Pics of your EDC 

and

What equipment do people here carry on a regular basis? (Please everybody respond) 

[/ QUOTE ]

WoW! Thanks Beretta!

What a lot of great posts -
that should keep me off the streets for a while /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Just to have a little differentiation -

I'm assuming all those posts talk about the normal daily "out-the-front-door" carry -

However I wonder if people make any _differentiation_ for 

(2) _*at home*_ carry - or even over the weekend where one's mode of dress/clothes might be different....

and

(3) make any significant modifications specifically for _*Air travel*_ - since the recent heightened security?

_Note: to moderators -_ 
I had a hard time thinking of the correct section of the forum to post this - 
does it make any sense to move this thread to the *CAFE*?? 

Thanks.


----------



## gyverpete (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

My EDC:
These are on me everytime I'm out of the house, whether in work clothes or suit:





(clockwise)
white handkerchief (in background)
LG-vx4400 phone
-----
belt key clip and flex ring, with:
laser pointer
remote car starter
Swiss-Tech Micro-Tech Plus
Swiss-Tech Utilikey
P-38 can opener
safety pin
(car & house keys)
-----
belt key clip and lanyards, with:
LM micra 
pill/altoid case
LM Kf4 Juice multitool
-----
ARC LS Hybrid (with elastic finger-lanyard, and sometimes in homemade belt holster)
Bic3 pen (red&blk pen & pencil)
------
Some of these four items I sometimes leave in the car. Depends on the pants I'm wearing:

lighter (non-smoker)
LM Squirt P4 (pliers)
tape measure
coin holder
-----
These last five items are 24/7 carry: 

Pulsar dive watch (with homemade elastic wrist band)
ARC-AAA black HA (with clip)
Kershaw Chive knife
Photon II yellow
Wenger SAK "money-clip"

The ARC lights and the laser are shrink-tubed.

I'll also mention my two EDC wallets since they contain a bunch of gadgets and other handy stuff :

main wallet--credit & ATM cards, cash, bandages, "uncle bill's sliver-gripper" tweezers, Victorinox mini SAK silver alox, razor blade, needle, thread, spare keys, phone list, assorted ID cards.

small auxiliary wallet--with duct tape, electrical tape, foil, foil tape, 2'- 22 ga. wire, razor blade, needle, tooth floss, $30 cash, 4 quarters taped to aux. credit card, diamond file, sandpaper, phone list, stamps, scotch tape, teflon tape, bandages, comb, fresnel lens, micro compass.

That's all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## RonM (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Gyverpete - That is a heck of a lot of gear dude. Wouldn't wnat to be the guy behind you at a metal detector security check point!

I carry an Infinity Ultra is in the pant's pocket. 

My Columbia parka has lots of pockets, so an Inova X5T lives in one of the breast pockets along with a Kershaw Vapor knife. The knife is new, so it tends to end up in my pant pocket when I go indoors, but once the novelty wears off I doubt I'll keep carrying it so much. Not a big knife, but almost anything is too big for my tastes.


----------



## tkl (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

E2E, knife, gun and ammo.


----------



## Dave Wright (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

I go a little more on the light side.

Normal out of my house EDC:
Right pocket - Arc AAA on keyring, Blistex.
Left pocket - Leatherman Juice S2 or Squirt P4, depending on clothes and situation. Alternates, if I expect to need a better knife but not the tools, are Opinel 8cm or 10cm Effile Slimlines.
Left back pocket - wallet
Right back pocket - black MiniMag modified w/ BB400 if I expect to need a light. BM 750 when hiking, mountain biking, or I am more likely to need a capable knife.

At home:
Right pocket - Arc AAA on keyring
Left pocket - Leatherman Juice S2 or Squirt P4, depending on pants. I substitute the Opinel 10cm Effile around mealtime.

Air travel:
Right pocket - Arc AAA on keyring
Left pocket - Blistex
Left back pocket - wallet
Right back pocket - black MiniMag modified w/ BB400 if I expect to need a light.
On belt - Nikon Coolpix 2500

Take Care


----------



## gyverpete (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

RonM, I wouln't want to be in that situation either! But I leave all sharp and most of the metal stuff in the car when I anticipate metal detectors. For flights, I pack all forbidden or questionable stuff in checked, all other gear in carry-on and nothing metal at all on my person. No delay, no embarrassment, and most important, no losing my precious gear to ebay auctions. 
BTW, the only things that are visible when I'm fully loaded are: phone, beltclip/keyring with small gadgets, pen, AAA, second beltclip (from which hangs the Juice, Micra, pillbox, and coin holder hang inside the pocket half-way, and are unnoticeable), and sometimes the ARC-LS rides in a homemade cordura holster, otherwise, in coin pocket. The rest is in pockets or around my neck, also inconspicuous. I don't like large knife/multitool holsters. They look intimidating and conspicuous.


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Wow... some people are ready for whatever comes their way (and I do mean whatever). I go a little on the light side with keys that have a blue photon 2 attached and a Buck Mini Solitaire as my EDC around town. Naturally I have backup gear stashed in many places, but I've found that I like going carrying minimal gear. I also have brighter lights (Surefires, Streamlights, etc) stashed all around in case I need a brighter light.

-Mike


----------



## tylerdurden (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Right-side belt:
NiteIze small holster containing:
* Nokia 8260 
* Arc AAA
* Bic Crystal Pocket
* Leatherman Micra

Left-side belt:
Leatherman Pulse

Keychain:
Covert Red Photon I


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 21, 2003)

*Changed??*

with the current events and awareness levels - 

have any of your EDCs changed? 

Anything significantly different or additions?


----------



## LEDmodMan (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

Currently,

Left pocket:
Keys w/ Arc AAA LE and Black Spyderco Ladybug
Leatherman Squirt P4 (grey) with PT Pulsar sporting a 9200 mcd B1S rank Nichia

Right Pocket:
Spyderco Endura 50/50 edge black
Leatherman Squirt S4 (blue) with Inova Microlight sporting a 12mW 390 nm UV LED

Briefcase:
Infinity Ultra-G
Green minimag with glass lens, Kroll clickie, and of course a Dat2zip MadMax with Q3L upgrade
Leatherman Juice CS4 (blue)
Palm m505 PDA
Nokia 3930 cell phone
Sometimes my Canon Powershot S300 Digital Elph 

My EDC only changes when the situation *forces* it (i.e. air travel - then I have to leave all sharp objects home /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif ) or I buy some cool new gear! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Josh (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

EKI commander E2e and E1e with and w/o KL1. TL in the truck or in the backback along w/ M3.


----------



## machspass (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

I used to carry my Arc AAA everywhere, but ever since I got my Arc LS, I take it instead. I use the 123 battery pack most of the time, but I switch to my 2AA pack with NiMH batts when at home and when I may be using it a lot.

Now the Arc AAA sits by my bed at night with a Glow Ring attached to it for easy finding in the dark. My wife appreciates not being blasted by the light cannon when I get up at night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif

I also carry a small pocket knife, keys, wallet, change, a small pad of paper, and a pocket sized pen. I also wear a Casio data bank watch that has a calculator, scheduler, and a 150 phone number data bank.

My wife thinks I carry too much crap in my pockets.....yeah, whatever..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## RichardMT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

Today was an SAK Trailmaster, and SAK Cadet. Also a little Energizer LED light which will have to do until I get one of those little ARC lights which absolutely nobody around here sells.


----------



## AlphaTea (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

EDC:
Leatherman Wave on belt
Small SAK
Arc AAA (Now a AAAA)
ARC LHS-P #996
El-cheapo Laser pointer
Photon II 
Swiss-Tech Utili-Key
Mini Bic Lighter (even tho I dont smoke)
Old boy scout flint fire starter
depending on weather 32acp, 9mm, or 45acp
Nokia 3360
and lastly my pager. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## FC. (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: EDC*


----------



## AlphaTea (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

Is that a PDA stylus or a laser?


----------



## FC. (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

A pen.


----------



## yclo (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

A retractable pen too.


----------



## TOB9595 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: EDC*






Motorola 7160, pipe rotated daily, REI karakoram glasses, 
pipe tool, spyderco rescue, film container w 2x123, change purse, around neck under shirt cross and tekna, keys w razor arc aaa photon,comb, dog biscuit, around neck outside shirt clipped to suspenders cmg ultra w traser, pipe lighter,business card case as wallet, klein tool knife blade blackened cutting para cord, leatherman wave, bandana.
Pic taken w TL fbop as reflected lighting with a cheap 1.2 digital cam.
Tom


----------



## Flow (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

2xAA Mag on belt
Modded soon, will try an LS4 when they're out.

Solitaire on keychain
Also modded soon, also may be replaced by an Arc AAA LE.

ColdSteel Recon Tanto on belt.
An absolutly, in every way I could think of, awsome "this needs to be cut _now_" knife. I use it to open boxes, open wooden crates (wedge the nails out/seperate the wood), poke drywall/trim the openings (for RJ-45 jacks, sortof like the phone plates in your home but with bigger and usually more jacks, used for Ethernet), about anything I would use a small crowbar for, makeshift flathead (std.) screwdriver, small trees/branches and spliting wood while camping, stabbing trees and using it as a stand (also while camping, usually tieing a tent or climbing a tree or such) the list goes on. Only need to lightly sharpen it once a month *max*. I love this thing. 

A very generic multi-tool type thing on belt. 
$15 cheapo from hardware store. You've probably seen these. I'd go for a nice Gerber or Leatherman but I always break non-fixed blades.

Tweaker in shirt pocket.
Piece of metel, philips on one end, standard on the other, pen-thickness plastic in/near the middle with a clip.
Currently it's a blue one with a Sony logo. 
Get these at about any gun/computer/ham/etc... show free or $0.25-$0.75 from a hardware store.

Cheap RJ-45 crimper/shears/wire stripper in right pants pocket, with a bunch of RJ-45's.
I really should think about outsourcing someone to run ethernet. Takes as much time as everything else. Anyone in the ft. myers/bonita springs area looking for a job? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Wait, I charge by the hour. lol. 

Left pants pocket: the void.
Who knows what surprises wound up there at the end of the day. Today it's some screws, a small heatsink, fan with bad berings, and some arctic silver. Guess what I did today?

Zippo on my belt.
Smoking (gee, being a lighter and all) and heat-shrink tubing.
Yes yes, I know smoke + electronics == bad. But think job insurence. 

Cheap #-only pager. 
It beeps. It vibrates. It's flat black, plastic, one button, and doesn't even tell time. No brand labels I can make out, I've just always had it. Hey... HEY!

Pager + LED flashlight. Hhmmmmmmmmmm...

Wow. I sure have little space left on my belt though. Unless I want to sit on things.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 2, 2003)

*Fixed Blades? Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

anyone carry or considered carrying a fixed blade as an EDC?

I guess this would be a belt carry - horizontal? 
or in waist-band?
Kydex sheaths?

Something like this 
Bud Nealy thin/slim presentation grade Tanto with Kydex multi-carry sheath?





or a
David Boye 2" Dropped Edge (with Francine Martin etch)





David Boye makes some very flat profiled *Basic* series Dropped edges


----------



## bigcozy (Apr 2, 2003)

*Fixed Blades? Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

I carried a couple of fixed blades for awhile, didn't work for me. It's a pain trying to put one out of sight, and then when you use it you have to find the sheath again. Also, even if legal, a concealed fixed blade will get you in more trouble with THE MAN than a folder.

Light EDC:

Spyderco Co Pilot tethered to a Arc AAA
Luminox Seal, white dial
SF E2
H&K USPC
Nokia phone
PT Pulsar on key ring
Green traser on key ring

Medium:

MOD Tempest
SF E2, and E1e
Luminox NATO
Colt Delta Elite 10mm 
Chris Reeve Shadow III
North Face fanny pack containing:
Leatherman Supertool
PT Attitude
Fisher space pen
Bic lighter
Steiner moncular
Two chem sticks
Extra mags

Heavy gear, too much to write. I rotate gear because I have so much of it. My wife says I treat gear like she treats shoes, something to go with every occasion.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 4, 2003)

*Pens? Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

I noticed very few listing pens or any writing instruments -

are these so common an EDC that we tend to forget they are an EDC? 

or don't people carry writing instruments? 

I know I miss a pen when I need one and don't have one on me - the typical being in line at a bank or post office.... 

That experience led me to carry my Victorinox Scientist SAK - as it has a ballpoint pen in the handle - so I am never without a pen.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Pens? Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

i EDC a Fisher Space Pen with clip. The best pen ever! And very stylish: "Hey, that looks cool..."

Dan


----------



## SFR (Apr 4, 2003)

*Pens? Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

Yes, the Fisher Space Pen is a great pen. Way more cool than a Cross pen, much more affordable than a Mont Blanc, and more versatile than a Bic (it writes upside down and under water!). I bought one for my brother for Christmas and it is a part of his EDC. I want to save my money to buy a wallet that accommodates a Space Pen. I found some nice wallets at www.thewritersedge.com


----------



## iddibhai (Apr 4, 2003)

*Pens? Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

Parker stainless steel click pencil, goldplated arrow thingy that holds it in your pocket.


----------



## flownosaj (Apr 5, 2003)

*Pens? Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

Black texture, clickie Fisher space pen.
Not the most graceful writing tool, but I've had it for nearly 5 years and have only had to replace the cartridge on occasion.

-Jason


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 5, 2003)

*Pens? Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

The Fisher Bullet Space pen is cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif and is a nice pocket carry - I love the way it is only 3.6" long closed but when uncapped and the cap is placed on the other end the pen becomes regular length - great design. The original polished chrome version is the classic, although there are now many other finishes - the titanium plated version looks nice.

However I had taken to carrying a very slim and short (4") stainless steel ballpoint pen made by Zebra (Japan) that I picked up many years ago when visiting Hong Kong - it clips and fits nicely in the fold of my tri-fold wallet.





Photo shows both the ballpoint pen (left) and the mechanical pencil (right)

Here's a pic showing the relative sizes including a Fisher Bullet Space Pen:




the others are my non-carry favorites - 
Uni-Ball Deluxe Micro writes fine with just enough friction/resistance to give me control.
Parker "Sonnet" lacquered RollerBall


----------



## Sigman (Apr 5, 2003)

*Pens? Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

I've carried a Fisher Bullet Space pen everyday since 1980, lost one, replaced it...still carrying it. Bought some refills...why, still haven't put a new one in. It lasts forever and absolutely great in the cold, rain, upside down...everything they say it does! I will always have one with me!


----------



## BF Hammer (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*






This is my "heavy" EDC for when I am not working and out of the house. Starting under my Leatherman sheath and wallet:
1. Leatherman Super Tool carried on belt
2. Eye drops (for contact lenses)
3. Comb
4. Pen - Pilot G2 is my preferred type right now
5. Coin pouch
6. Yo-yo holster, and Tom Kuhn RD-1 high performance ball bearing yo-yo (spare string inside holster not shown)
7. Primay key ring with Arc AAA, and backup key ring
8. Nokia phone with combo belt-clip/retracting headset






This is my "light" EDC, typical when working or when I want less weight hanging off of belt:

The Victorinox Super Tinker SAK goes into my pocket and the Leatherman is taken off of my belt. Phone is also typically left behind in car when going "light", but a yo-yo is almost always with me. A man's got to keep his priorities in order!


----------



## Raven (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

UnknownVT, what kind of whistle is that on your keychain?

Raven


----------



## ab (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

I try to keep it simple on my person: 

lights: ARC AAA LE (keychain), SF L1 (jacket)
knives: Gerber MicroLST (keychain), Benchmade 770T (pocket)

Office, briefcase, car, lab(!), etc. are all a bit more "well equipped". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

A.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

[ QUOTE ]
*Raven said:*
UnknownVT, what kind of whistle is that on your keychain?

[/ QUOTE ]

If you mean the thing with the "Victorinox" Swiss cross shield - 
that's not a whistle - it's a belt clip for the keyring.

There is a hinged/sprung bit (that the split-ring is attached to) - which lifts and opens the clip, to slide on to the belt.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

some "almost not there" knives -

not particularly hi-tech 
but high quality and remarkably thin:

Very thin SAKs




left to right - Victorinox "Popular" (Swiss/international model # 0.6901.20), Wenger Patriot, Victorinox Alox Bantam (w. Keyring - Swiss/international # 0.2301.26), Vic Alox Bantam (no keyring 0.2300.26)

How thin?




this photo displays life size on my monitor -
left to right Vic Popular ~3/16"; Wenger Patriot just shade over 3/16"; both Vic Alox Bantams ~7/32"


Alox Bantams (older models)





Alox Bantam - US model # 53949 with checked/cross-hatch finish





Victorinox Popular (left) and Wenger Patriot (right)




Victorinox Popular has red anodized checked/cross-hatch finish.


----------



## Redhed (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
Victorinox Scientist model - with customized handles - carried in a SackUp (underneath the knife)


[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Vincent, What more can you tell us about the "customized handles" on your SAK? I want to add a pocket clip to one of mine, and maybe replace scales. Did you do it yourself or have it done. Looks Cool! I will try to get some pics of my gear up this weekend. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## dilettante (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

1. Benchmade 550 Griptillian.
2. Surefire E1e and KL-1.
3. Zippo money clip, cards and cash.
4. Remote keyfob for 2000 VW Golf TDI (Diesel /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) and misc. keys. 
5. Luminox NATO field watch w/NATO band.


----------



## keithhr (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

ARC LSH-P,Surefire E1E/KL1, Benchmade 690bt, kershaw Ken Onion red scallion.


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*






That's what I'm carrying right now. Wostok automatic (quite a rare model), CRKT M1 (although it's in my backpack most of the time), car- and motorcycle-keys, obligatory ArcAAA, Palm m515 and a Loewenmesser (slipjoint with carbon-steel blade).

Not shown: Arc SLS (in backpack), Caran d'Ache ballpen (IMHO much better refills than Fisher and as sturdy), keys for home, office, etc., money-clip,...


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*Redhed said:*
What more can you tell us about the "customized handles" on your SAK? I want to add a pocket clip to one of mine, and maybe replace scales. Did you do it yourself or have it done. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My Victorinox Scientist was customized by K.J.Lewis of South Carolina - his customized Victorinox SAKs were featured in one of the Knives 'xx books (unfortunately he no longer does this work).

The "Stag" is actually ivory Micarta scored/scorched to look like stag. 

K.J. used to just replace the handles, and epoxy them but withOUT the inlet tools - I convinced him to make the handles that would accept the standard tools - he rose to the challenge and that particular Scientist was his first with tools in the handle.

It is not too hard to replace the standard handles - they have hidden flared rivet heads that the handles simply push fit "pop" on.

To remove slip a thin blade under the handle feel for the rivet and gently pry - repeat for other rivets until the handle pops off.

To replace a standard handle match the rivets to the holes and press fit - if necessary use a protective padding and pliers or clamp and do it very gently/gradually.

From the above, it should not be too hard to fashion any handle with the same holes to either press fit or "glue" on (if attempting the latter watch out that excess/overflow glue does not interfere with the workings of the SAK, and one needs a glue suitable for aluminum)


----------



## paulr (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

*"What has it got in its pocketses?"*

In pockets: <ul type="square"> [*] Wallet containing the usual stuff, plus a couple of paperclips to keep the plastic window thingie from falling out. On a few occasion the paperclips have come in handy for other purposes.
[*]Cheap ballpoint pen
[*]Cellular phone (model tends to very), generally with the longest-running battery I can find (tends to be bulky even though I like small stuff).
[*]Small notebook, about 3x5" by 1/4" thick. Used for writing down stuff like phone numbers or whatever. I like this better than any electronic PDA. 
[*]Comb[*]Pocket change 
[*]some paper napkins (used for allergies, I tend to snag a few of these whenever I'm in a coffeeshop)
[*]Keychain with keys, Arc AAA, and green Photon II (flashlight combination not really planned or else I'd have used a red Photon).
[/list] 
In large belt pack (not always carried, but a lot of the time):
<ul type="square"> [*]Victorinox Explorer or Cybertool SAK (left at home if travelling without checked baggage)
[*] UKE 2L light (roughly speaking, like a polymer E2E/MN02)
[*] Compass (frequently used in car, as I get lost easily)
[*] small 6' tape measure
[*] small nylon pouch with toothbrush, toothpaste, etc. (used when I stay overnight somewhere, which is often unplanned so I just leave this stuff in the belt pack)
[*] Several more cheap pens since I tend to lose them
[*] Canon S100 digital camera and spare battery
[*] Sunglasses, in hard case so they don't get squashed
[*] (sometimes) folded up plastic grocery bag, scotch taped so it won't unfold by accident. Comes in handy but if I use it I generally don't get around to replacing it quickly.
[*] Small calculator (smallest I could find, keychain sized, got for $2.00 at some souvenir stand a couple years ago). 
[*] (sometimes) bottle of water.[/list] 
Also: wristwatch (Casio digital)


----------



## keithhr (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

right fron pocket
benchmade 690bt w/pocket clip
ARC LSH-P on keychain

left front pocket
Ken Onion red scallion as money clip
Surefire E1E-HA/KL1 w/pocket clip

left rear pocket
wallet

right rear pocket
leatherman Juice Kf4


----------



## sid (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: EDC*

hi
this is what i EDC







and 





as u see i need a knife
i had some but i lost them


----------



## UnknownVT (May 10, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

Does your clothing dictate your EDCs........
or
Do your EDCs dictate your clothing?


----------



## UnknownVT (May 14, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

I much prefer to carry my stuff wholly within my pocket(s) - as there are times where knives on belt sheaths and/or exposed clips are just not appropiate.

So I had been thinking of a small fixed blade in a nice friction/sprung kydex sheath that would fit in pants pocket.

Unfortunately even the really nice flat and elegant Bud Nealy MCS knives cannot do that comfortably. 

The (now out of production) David Boye Basic 1, small and flat would probably fit the bill - but I would have to have a kydex sheath made to do this, as the sheath the Basic 1 came with would not fit in the pocket comfortably:





Perhaps some of the smaller "neck knives" would be pocketable? 
I would think the total length in the sheath has to be less than 4".

Any suggestions, please?


----------



## reddwarf (May 15, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

SOG POWERLOCK,ARC LSH-P,UKE 2L,ARC-AAA,UKE-2AAA,GERBER E-Z OUT ATS-34,HIOKI 3218 HI-TESTER.2 SPARE LITHIUM BATTS/SHRINKWRAPPED.CUSTOM BROWN NYLON HOLSTERS.


----------



## Martina (May 16, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

what you recommend me to buy for keychain knife, very very small and light, just for opening a mail?


----------



## reddwarf (May 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Martina,check out the Victorinox knife line,many durable,thin keychain styles to choose from.


----------



## Martina (May 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Thanks a lot, but can you give a link? There are too many sites, don't know where to go. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## yclo (May 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Try here:

http://www.victorinox.com/newsite/en/produkte/index.htm


----------



## reddwarf (May 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Also, try swissknifeshop.com,dont know how reasonable prices are anymore,been a few years since my last swiss army purchase,but they do offer free shipping.Look at the model called the "Everyday".Hope this helps.


----------



## UnknownVT (May 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*martina said:*
what you recommend me to buy for keychain knife, very very small and light, just for opening a mail? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I posted some photos of some very slim SAKs a few posts back - but they might be considered still a bit big for the keychain.

This Victorinox Alox Classic model might be suitable:




http://swissarmy.com/webstore/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=2457&category=38
classic silver alox (US model #53012)
silver alox, engravable
size:58 mm | 2 1/4 inch
Small blade 
Scissors 
Nail file with screwdriver tip 
Key ring 
Engraving panel 

being Alox (aluminum alloy) handled you do lose the standard toothpick and tweezers but it's much harder wearing and slimmer.

I've seen prices as low as $12.

There are also the standard plastic handled Classics, some with LED light (called SwissLites) and others with a Pen built-in (called Signatures), and even one that combines the two!

Victorinox Signature II Lite




http://swissarmy.com/webstore/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=2044&category=37
signature ll lite (#54191)
size:58 mm | 2 1/4 inch
Small blade 
Scissors 
Retractable pen 
Nail file with screwdriver tip 
Mini light 
Key ring


----------



## Martina (May 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

Thnx guys, but I don't like those "multitasking" knives. Do you guys use those scissors and nail files and other stuff on it?? Donno, actually we don't. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

I liked those, but I guess they are not very small. 

http://www.bladeshack.com/kershaw.html 

http://www.kershawknives.com/grantco.htm


----------



## UnknownVT (May 18, 2003)

*Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)??*

[ QUOTE ]
*Martina said:*
Thnx guys, but I don't like those "multitasking" knives. Do you guys use those scissors and nail files and other stuff on it?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

well, I guess people do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
- as the Victorinox Classic is their top selling knife, and since Victorinox makes 34,000 Swiss Army knives per DAY (or 7 million/year) - that's probably a lot of people with these multi-function knives.

But I more than understand choices are personal and YMMV - 
so try looking at:

Kershaw/Ken Onion Black Chive:




Blade - 1 15/16 in. (4.9 cm) 
Closed - 2 7/8 in. (7.3 cm) 
Weight - 1.9 oz.

I think it looks great in the black Boron Oxide coating (I've seen it priced under $40) - 

if you don't like the looks - then there is also the plain uncoated matte beadblast stainless steel version at a lower price (~$30) or (highly mirror-polished at ~$37):





or even the Rainbow version as low as about $46:


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 5, 2003)

*Update - Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

As I mentioned in my original opening post to this thread - I have 3 different EDC combinations - for 

(1) normal out of my house EDC
(2) at home
(3) air travel

(1) *normal - out of my house* -




left to right
Victorinox Scientist model - with customized handles - carried in a SackUp (underneath the knife)
Dorcy LED 1AAA - single AAA cell white LED flashlght - this replaces the Ultra-G mainly because of the momentary push-ON tail-switch - but see these threads:
Dorcy 1AAA vs. ArcAAA vs. Ultra-G 
Dorcy 1AAA #2 (vs ArcAAA vs Ultra-G vs Dorcy #1) 
Canon PowerShot A70 - 3Mp digicam - yes, I do carry it everyday and everywhere on a neoprene belt pouch - I take a lot of photos (checkout the photos via the url in my sig - several of my photos are on band's web sites)
Photon 1 Yellow - LED light on my keyring - been there for over 6+ years and battery's still fine - at one time my only light, that's a belt clip for carrying the keys.

(2) *at Home*
Remember at home I would have pretty easy access to all my tools knives and lights - so I only carry on my person:




left to right
Kershaw/Ken Onion LEEK - Speed-Safe assisted opening frame-lock - fast, easy access, sleek/slim and "right-sized" for me.
Another Dorcy LED 1AAA - replaces another Ultra-G.

(3) *Air Travel* -
with air travel security - my EDC is different for when I have to travel by Air, I try to minimize my carry -




left to right
Victorinox Yeoman - as is, carried in a SackUp - placed in checked luggage for actual air travel, carried in pocket after arriving at destination - I do this because I do not want any possibility of losing my normal EDC customized SAK - also an unmodified SAK is easily recognizable and not usually regarded as a weapon.
Canon PowerShot A70 - 3Mp digicam - as above
Photon 1 Yellow - on keyring - as above - but when abroad I do not have to carry my keys, so I am light-less so to speak, and often am caught wishing I had my light on me - I may well remove the Photon 1 Yellow from the keyring to carry, or think about taking the Dorcy LED 1AAA.

Has your EDCs changed?

Or have you re-thought your EDCs?

Show us pics... please.


----------



## outlaw918692000 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Update - Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

Custom Colt .45ACP
Cold Steel Desperado
Buck Strider 882
Buck Strider 881 tanto
Benchmade 46
Surefire E1e (with mod.KL-1)
Surefire L-4
Buck tool
Arc AAA
S&W cuffs
4 cuff keys
thumb cuffs
first aid pac. (gloves, CPR mask, steril cloth, bandades)
cell phone
wallet
coin holder
comb
Level 3 vest with Ti. shock plate.
All this I carry on my person (they call me batman) We won't get in to what I carry in my duty bag (I could supply a tac. unit) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## torment (Dec 8, 2003)

*Update - Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

why do you carry 4 knives on you at the same time? overkill?


----------



## outlaw918692000 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Update - Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

I can't make up my mind. None fit every task. And no one ever knows if they have completly disarmed me. The latter did save my life once in an armored car incident.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 9, 2003)

*Update - Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

Just a pretty crude little micra-sized multi-tool that came in a $10.00 pack from WalMart along with a lock back knife and a big multi. I continue to carry it cause it's got pliers plus scissors good enough to cut my finger nails. I haven't tried opening any cans with it-probably take all day. A related cheapie also from WM that I couldn't resist for about $3.50 is a stainless SAK type with the Winchester name on the side. It's actually fairly nice. Sharp blade, usable scissors, a saw that will cut, and a corkscrew that should work at least once. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Bravado (Dec 15, 2003)

*Update - Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

Usually a SurFire L4 and a Strider A/R.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Update - Re: EDC - What\'s in Your Pocket(s)?*

SwissTool RS (or on occasion, Leatherman Wave)
ARC AAA on key ring.
SF A2-wh

In office environment
Leatherman XE6 juice
ARC AAA on key ring
SF A2-wh

J


----------



## Illum (Feb 6, 2007)

thought I add whats on me today....

not much


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 6, 2007)

Heres' my current EDC. I'm putting a SSC modded G&P 1W drop in into the 6P Defender, and possible a XR-E in to the KL3.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Feb 8, 2007)

No pic(s) at the moment, but here's the list:

Keys
SwissTech UTILI-KEY (on keys)
Homemade fixed blade (from Jantz Supply blade) "LaGriffe" knife in homemade Kydex (on keys)
Wallet
Inova T1 flashlight with "Tiger Ring" O-ring lanyard
Gerber EAB folding utility knife
Coin pouch (small)
Book of paper matches
Pentel Client all-metal pen
Kel-Tec P-11 9mm in Galco "USA" holster
Spare mag for 9mm in knife pouch on belt
Kyocera KE433 cell phone (has LED flashlight built in)
Motorola i560 cell phone (work phone)
Seiko SGG707 titanium watch
Palm M125 PDA (on belt)
Victorinox SAK with 256MB flash drive (neck chain)
Best regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Terry M (Feb 18, 2007)

You guys that carry a Surefire EDC, where or should I say how, do you carry it? When I'm at work, no big deal - I've got the A2 and it's got the pocket clip, my G2 has a holster. Is a holster you're main way of carrying?


----------



## Dirty Bob (Feb 19, 2007)

Not a Surefire, but my Inova T1 (a 1-inch cylinder) rides in my front pants pocket, alongside my wallet. Pocket carry is one of the reasons I went with the Tiger Ring instead of a bulkier lanyard.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 19, 2007)

Although I rotate all sorts of knives for EDC use this is my current cutting power...


Spyderco Delica Wave plain edge - front right pocket...
Leatherman WAVE - in leather sheath on my belt....
Cold Steel Land and Sea Rescue Knife 90% serrated edge - clipped on the inside of my cargo pocket on my right leg...I use this for heavy cuttign jobs...


----------



## TravisG5 (Feb 20, 2007)

Inova X1 for light, Luminox 3000 for time.


----------



## paskal (Feb 20, 2007)

SureFire L4 (pocket) and M6 (in the bag)


----------



## Per Arne (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,

Usually on my jeans:
Original pouch with Victorinox Ruby CyberTool 34 and ARC Red AAA White LED.
SureFire E1B-BK White LED.
Spyderco Pride C72

Usually on person:
Nokia 5610.
Wallet with Titanium Key Bottle Opener and Fisher Bullet Space Pen.
SureFire E2D-BK w/ E-to-C Bezel Adapter and SureFire P61 Xenon lamp.
SureFire Pen with Fisher refill.

PA


----------

